# Kubota mower deck question



## ccdameek (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been looking for a used deck for my 2014 Kubota BX25D. One of the decks Kubota lists for it is the RCK60B23BX. *******Can anyone tell me if the RCK60B22BX mower deck will fit my tractor?* There is one for sale nearby, and other than the pulley covers being metal vs plastic, the mounting points in the photos appear to be the same.

Any help please? 

Thanks everyone....
Francis


----------

